# rogers cable and internet service



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

my cable and internet contract are coming due the end of this month. I was on a contract paying 100.50 per month. They want to raise it to 135.00. I will be calling the customer retention department and trying to negotiate with them. Any thoughts on some arguing points. Thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can always threaten to switch to another provider. That's the only way I've ever gotten traction with these types of companies. 

With Bell I tried asking them if there was anything they could do for me as a long-time customer. They said no. So I switched to another provider and THEN they call asking me to come back, offering me a lower price. Bastards.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

couchman said:


> my cable and internet contract are coming due the end of this month. I was on a contract paying 100.50 per month. They want to raise it to 135.00. I will be calling the customer retention department and trying to negotiate with them. Any thoughts on some arguing points. Thanks.


Don't deal with the devil I say. So much for CRTC's ruling to make cable/satellite packages more "affordable"!:rolleyes2:
Last year it was $100.50 per month, this year they want $135 per month, and that's probably only for 12 months..if you decide
to stay with it on retention ,they may give you a small discount but who knows how much they will charge after 12 months expire?
I['m guessing it will move up to $150 per month +taxes. Is it worth it to you to spend that much?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Spudd said:


> You can always threaten to switch to another provider. That's the only way I've ever gotten traction with these types of companies.
> 
> With Bell I tried asking them if there was anything they could do for me as a long-time customer. T*hey said no*. So I switched to another provider and THEN they call asking me to come back, offering me a lower price. Bastards.


Bell did the same to me with their satellite service. They raised the rate after the two year service agreement. 
When I asked for a break, they told me there was no special deals available for me..so I quit Bell, sent back the
rental sat receiver and went to OTA antenna. 

Now, it costs me nothing for 12 stations ...and the best thing is that I have no satellite dish to clog up with wet snow killing the signal. I'm disabled now and can't climb ladders.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Call the retentions team and tell them you want a discount. Offer comparables to other providers in your area. Share any loyalty you have. If they cannot offer you anything (good), leave


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

couchman said:


> my cable and internet contract are coming due the end of this month. I was on a contract paying 100.50 per month. They want to raise it to 135.00. I will be calling the customer retention department and trying to negotiate with them. Any thoughts on some arguing points. Thanks.


It never hurts to call up Bell (or any other local provider) to see what kind of package they would offer you if you are willing to switch. It gives a bit more justification on what type of deal that you are looking for. It also helps if you are prepared to jump ship.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> It never hurts to call up Bell (or any other local provider) to see what kind of package they would offer you if you are willing to switch. It gives a bit more justification on what type of deal that you are looking for. It also helps if you are prepared to jump ship.


Usually, you get a better deal when you switch..at least for a specific time period. 3 months or even longer. 
just have to be careful because some of these cable packages come with fine print..where they can raise the rates on you. 
They don't tell you this over the phone. Rogers is sneaky about this.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

carverman said:


> Usually, you get a better deal when you switch..at least for a specific time period. 3 months or even longer.
> just have to be careful because some of these cable packages come with fine print..where they can raise the rates on you.
> They don't tell you this over the phone. Rogers is sneaky about this.


True, usually the deals are only for a set period of time. I think up to a year if you are lucky. At which point you end up back on the customer retention treadmill, and calling back before the deal ends to work out another deal. But, it does provide some concrete numbers that you can use when negotiating.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

It is worth your while to try but don't be disappointed if you are unable to negotiate a better rate. I have never been able to convince my ISP (Shaw) to lower my rate.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

couchman said:


> my cable and internet contract are coming due the end of this month. I was on a contract paying 100.50 per month. They want to raise it to 135.00. I will be calling the customer retention department and trying to negotiate with them. Any thoughts on some arguing points. Thanks.


I'd first go online and check the current rates for my current contract cable and internet service ... maybe $135.00 is a good deal, maybe not.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Just pay the increase....I need the money!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Keys:

-research and have ready the details of specific competitive offers in the marketplace (sometimes even offers for your provider for new customers). You need to have a credible threat of switching and show that you have been shopping around. It might even help to call one of them and get an offer on paper (sometimes they will beat their advertised packages).
-resist their offer to downgrade your service (this is the first step) unless you are paying for features with low value to you
-be prepared to spend the time on the phone. I am convinced they have minimum time you must have been on the line before they will escalate you to retentions (or the level that is actually authorized to negotiate). Seems to be in the 1 hr to 1.5 hr range.

My strategy is to only deal with the no-dicker third-party resellers for as much of my telecom needs. The only service I have from the big three is mobile service from Koodo. This means I save the hassle of dealing with Robellus on the phone and having to watch my bill like a hawk to ensure I am not getting gouged. I hate having to play the game.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Where are you located? Can you pick up some channels OTA with an antenna?

Also, switch to a lower priced internet provider like TekSavvy then get a KODI box.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

dotnet_nerd said:


> Where are you located? Can you pick up some channels OTA with an antenna?
> 
> Also, switch to a lower priced internet provider like TekSavvy then get a KODI box.


A caveat about OTA, if the OP subscribes to specific cable channels like HBO or sports channels, he is out of luck.
Kodi can fall in a grey area if you are using the torrent plugins. That said, there are a number of legitimate plugins, as well there is a USTVNow Live plugin which is meant for US ex-pats, so no geolock. It streams the basic channels for free.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

Rec'd a promo email from TekSavvy this morning, might be worth looking into ... I'm already with TekSavvy, internet and TekTalk Basic ... both working as advertised.


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

dotnet_nerd said:


> ... Also, switch to a lower priced internet provider like TekSavvy then get a KODI box.


OT but fwiw ... my understanding, Kodi doesn't (or didn't) support Netflix if that's relevant, but an Android box supports both Kodi and Netflix and a lot of other stuff. I have 2 inexpensive quad-core Android boxes ... they have a problem with h.265 at 1080P but apart from that they work well ... again, a bit off topic but while I think of it.


----------



## topgun3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Stay away from the national carriers. Their customer disservice sucks, they increase their rates every year, they make you believe you are getting a deal by bundling when getting rid of them all together would save you even more. I don't have any Bell/Rogers services, and I pay less and get better service. I ditched home phone for service with Koodo, ditched Rogers internet for Start.ca service for half the cost and ditched Rogers cable for Shaw satellite. Recently I added an Android TV box to give me content I don't get on Shaw like HBO shows. Have to point out that my Koodo and Start.ca rates haven't changed since signing up with them about 4 years ago. Can't say that for Bell/Rogers services.


----------

